# What happens to a white fantail?



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

My sister was thinking about getting a white fantail goldfish, and I was wondering what would happen if the fish got ich. How would you be able to tell?


----------



## Jaysee (Apr 24, 2010)

It will be visible, especially on the fins.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ~H~ (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh. Okay. Thanks!


----------



## kimmy-b (Jan 13, 2014)

hi there, i have a breeding pair of black moor, they have been spawning quite regularly since october of last year, it was never my intention to breed them as i didnt even know that i had a male and female but anyway, they spawned in october last year then again in december then they spawned again on the 10th jan and just again yesterday 19th jan, is this normal to spawn quite so often and will this continual spawning hurt the female?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, it's fine, and will continue for a few weeks.


----------



## kimmy-b (Jan 13, 2014)

thank you, was getting worried as it seems to be continuous, i noticed that they are spawning again this morning!!


----------



## AlexMason (Mar 19, 2014)

*Fish Spawning*

your fish spawned well but i think there are only few eggs those got hatched and grow into fish..


----------

